# Safari zeigt PNG nicht korrekt an - andere Browser o.k.



## bendis (11. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Meine Website hat recht und links einen leichten Schlagschatten und eine Hintergrundgrafik mit Verlauf. Im IE nehme ich dafür ein GIF, im Win Firefox ein PNG (über die !important - Regel.)

Folgendes Problem taucht beim Mac auf:

Camino-Browser: PNG wird korrekt angezeigt. Kein unterschied zur Win-Darstellung

Mac IE 5.2.3: kleine Farbunterschiede, kaum wahrnehmbar, akzeptabel

Safari: deutlicher Farbunterschied. Wenn ich das PNG gegen das GIF austausche, wird es korrekt angezeigt.
Woran kann es liegen, dass das PNG im Safari Browser so starke Farbabweichungen zu den anderen Grafiken (JPG & GIF) aufweist?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe im vorraus!


----------



## hpvw (9. Dezember 2004)

PNG kann Informationen zum Gammawert speichern.
Link 
Nun kann es sein, dass dieser falsch gespeichert ist, und Safari ihn richtig interpretiert und die anderen Browser nicht oder es ist ein richtiger oder kein Gammawert abgespeichert und Safari interpretiert ihn falsch bzw. benötigt einen.
Das wäre eine mögliche Erklärung. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch andere Möglichkeiten.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## bendis (9. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, werde ich mal checken!


----------

